# My Rhom Is Itshing No Sign Of Itch Or W.e Its Called



## Jenny89 (May 19, 2012)

My Rhom itches alot he always rubs the gravel on his side he has no white spots on any of his fins he eats swims around just itches alot so i put aquarium salt in for a week n he seemed to b better so i did a w.c and now hes doing it again like i said everything eles is normal n no white spots what could it be ?? i also check my water all the time no amonia n ph is 7.5


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

What are the nitrite and nitrate levels ?


----------



## Jenny89 (May 19, 2012)

thanks for the repley my nitrite is 0 and my nitrate is 20


----------



## Jenny89 (May 19, 2012)

is there any thing eles it could be ?


----------

